# Stonybrook MFA in TV Writing Question



## JasperJohns (Jan 1, 2021)

Does anyone know about Stonybrook's MFA in TV Writing program? Just, generally speaking...?   More specifically, to what degree do the women at Killer Films participate in the writers' educations and career advancement? There are reviews on this site, but, to be blunt, they read like they were written by extremely loyal students at the request of school administrators. The program isn't nationally ranked, yet, as it's so new and unknown. It's affordable, which is awesome, but is the school getting results? Are graduates working in the industry? Is it still too early to know these things?

The deadline is January 7th, which, now that it's a new year (HAPPY NEW YEAR ONE AND ALL!) is only 6.5 days away. They require an odd, 3-minute-long video submission, which the school's site purports is very important. They said, "*This is one of the more important elements to your application." * (Bolding is the school's, not mine). Personally, I find this to be rather frustrating. It might just be my personal taste, but I would prefer to write another essay or scene for a school, rather than record a @#%$! video essay, edit it, and the myriad of other skills far outside my ken as a writer. We're applying for a *writing* program, not a directing or film editing or sound design one. But I am trying not to let me personal feelings and obvious annoyance about the video requirement cloud the possibility of attending what could be an awesome program. Thoughts?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 1, 2021)

You're right that is a strange request for a writing program.

In our application database I don't see anyone attending for Screenwriting but @gokuladharshan is there for Directing. Maybe they can provide some insight though.


----------



## JasperJohns (Jan 1, 2021)

Chris W said:


> You're right that is a strange request for a writing program.
> 
> In our application database I don't see anyone attending for Screenwriting but @gokuladharshan is there for Directing. Maybe they can provide some insight though.


@Chris W , you are an amazing source of memory and support. What you do matters and it matters that you do it well. Thank you!


----------



## gokuladharshan (Jan 1, 2021)

I personally don't know about the requirements so I asked my friend who's in the tv writing program and here's what she said, 
"My answer to the question about the video would be that they're not really looking for anything perfect or a masterpiece, they just wanna see who you are. Who they're admitting to the program. But I agree it's kinda strange. But it is film school after all" 

DM if you have any questions! Happy to help!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 1, 2021)

gokuladharshan said:


> I personally don't know about the requirements so I asked my friend who's in the tv writing program and here's what she said,
> "My answer to the question about the video would be that they're not really looking for anything perfect or a masterpiece, they just wanna see who you are. Who they're admitting to the program. But I agree it's kinda strange. But it is film school after all"
> 
> DM if you have any questions! Happy to help!


Thank you!


----------



## JasperJohns (Jan 5, 2021)

I really appreciate this. I have come down with f*cking COVID, so I was outta commission allllll weekend. And am only moderately functional at moment. Just wanted to say that I greatly appreciate you getting info and ask you to thank your friend, too. Once I can actually see straight, I hope to reach out to her myself, if poss. I think I will be okay from this, but... I am levelled right now. Sickest I have ever been. I did everythung right. Wore a mask. Stayed indoors. Ugh.  WEAR YOUR MASKS!! 🥴🤕🤒😷


----------



## Chris W (Jan 5, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> Sickest I have ever been. I did everythung right. Wore a mask. Stayed indoors. Ugh. WEAR YOUR MASKS!! 🥴🤕🤒😷


Oh no! Was it someone on your "bubble" that got it and maybe unknowingly passed it to you? Stay hydrated, get some rest, and take care of yourself! One of my friends has it too now.  I hope you get better soon!


----------



## JasperJohns (Jan 9, 2021)

Okay. I am back up and at 'em. It was a rough friggin week. But I can see straight and think again. Covid sucks!  To answer your question, Chris, W, I gots no idea how I came down with it. I work remotely, have food delivered, see no one. Eek!


----------



## TheMilkman (Mar 1, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> Does anyone know about Stonybrook's MFA in TV Writing program? Just, generally speaking...?   More specifically, to what degree do the women at Killer Films participate in the writers' educations and career advancement? There are reviews on this site, but, to be blunt, they read like they were written by extremely loyal students at the request of school administrators. The program isn't nationally ranked, yet, as it's so new and unknown. It's affordable, which is awesome, but is the school getting results? Are graduates working in the industry? Is it still too early to know these things?
> 
> The deadline is January 7th, which, now that it's a new year (HAPPY NEW YEAR ONE AND ALL!) is only 6.5 days away. They require an odd, 3-minute-long video submission, which the school's site purports is very important. They said, "*This is one of the more important elements to your application." * (Bolding is the school's, not mine). Personally, I find this to be rather frustrating. It might just be my personal taste, but I would prefer to write another essay or scene for a school, rather than record a @#%$! video essay, edit it, and the myriad of other skills far outside my ken as a writer. We're applying for a *writing* program, not a directing or film editing or sound design one. But I am trying not to let me personal feelings and obvious annoyance about the video requirement cloud the possibility of attending what could be an awesome program. Thoughts?


Hey I was just wondering if you actually applied for this program?  Cause I did and I was just wondering if you had heard back from regarding an admissions notification.


----------



## TheMilkman (Mar 1, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> Does anyone know about Stonybrook's MFA in TV Writing program? Just, generally speaking...?   More specifically, to what degree do the women at Killer Films participate in the writers' educations and career advancement? There are reviews on this site, but, to be blunt, they read like they were written by extremely loyal students at the request of school administrators. The program isn't nationally ranked, yet, as it's so new and unknown. It's affordable, which is awesome, but is the school getting results? Are graduates working in the industry? Is it still too early to know these things?
> 
> The deadline is January 7th, which, now that it's a new year (HAPPY NEW YEAR ONE AND ALL!) is only 6.5 days away. They require an odd, 3-minute-long video submission, which the school's site purports is very important. They said, "*This is one of the more important elements to your application." * (Bolding is the school's, not mine). Personally, I find this to be rather frustrating. It might just be my personal taste, but I would prefer to write another essay or scene for a school, rather than record a @#%$! video essay, edit it, and the myriad of other skills far outside my ken as a writer. We're applying for a *writing* program, not a directing or film editing or sound design one. But I am trying not to let me personal feelings and obvious annoyance about the video requirement cloud the possibility of attending what could be an awesome program. Thoughts?


Hey I applied for this program. I was just wondering if you had applied as well and if you received an admission notification?  Thanks.


----------



## JasperJohns (Mar 1, 2021)

I ended up not applying because I got incredibly ill a few days before the weekend when the app was due, and, frankly, I just did not vibe with the video component of the application, for all the reasons I mentioned earlier. I had also emailed someone high up in the program and they never replied to me, or passed me off to someone who could answer the question I posed. Now, emails get sucked up into spam, etc, but I would be lying if I said the lack of response didn't play slightly into my decision not to apply, as well.

I received an email on 2/26 from the University (not the department) that said, "*Time has not yet run out for  you to complete your application to the TV Writing MFA program here at Stony Brook University for the Fall 2021 semester." *I found this weird because the deadline was January 4. Sooooo, IDK.

It really does seem like an AWESOME program, though. They are just young. Everyone who has done it, loves it. I think it is going to really be a force in the years to come. I got into another screenwriting program, so I am likely going there... if I can find a way to afford it... * :|  I really hope you end up where is best for you. *Let me know what happens with Stonybrook and all around!


----------



## Batsy (Mar 1, 2021)

I found out a few weeks ago that the priority deadline was extended until March 15th for this year. Possibly pandemic related? It seems like I've noticed quite a few schools extending their deadlines at the last minute.

EDIT: Oo, congrats on USC! I hope you're able to attend @JasperJohns 🥳


----------



## JasperJohns (Mar 1, 2021)

Aw, thanks, @Batsy ! I am devising funding strategies as we speak.  I may take the time to also apply to Stonybrook. Like I said, I think the program looks fantastic. Further, USC is so incredibly expensive. CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR INTERVIEWS! You are effing ROCKNG it!


----------



## TheMilkman (Mar 1, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> I ended up not applying because I got incredibly ill a few days before the weekend when the app was due, and, frankly, I just did not vibe with the video component of the application, for all the reasons I mentioned earlier. I had also emailed someone high up in the program and they never replied to me, or passed me off to someone who could answer the question I posed. Now, emails get sucked up into spam, etc, but I would be lying if I said the lack of response didn't play slightly into my decision not to apply, as well.
> 
> I received an email on 2/26 from the University (not the department) that said, "*Time has not yet run out for  you to complete your application to the TV Writing MFA program here at Stony Brook University for the Fall 2021 semester." *I found this weird because the deadline was January 4. Sooooo, IDK.
> 
> It really does seem like an AWESOME program, though. They are just young. Everyone who has done it, loves it. I think it is going to really be a force in the years to come. I got into another screenwriting program, so I am likely going there... if I can find a way to afford it... * :|  I really hope you end up where is best for you. *Let me know what happens with Stonybrook and all around!





JasperJohns said:


> I ended up not applying because I got incredibly ill a few days before the weekend when the app was due, and, frankly, I just did not vibe with the video component of the application, for all the reasons I mentioned earlier. I had also emailed someone high up in the program and they never replied to me, or passed me off to someone who could answer the question I posed. Now, emails get sucked up into spam, etc, but I would be lying if I said the lack of response didn't play slightly into my decision not to apply, as well.
> 
> I received an email on 2/26 from the University (not the department) that said, "*Time has not yet run out for  you to complete your application to the TV Writing MFA program here at Stony Brook University for the Fall 2021 semester." *I found this weird because the deadline was January 4. Sooooo, IDK.
> 
> It really does seem like an AWESOME program, though. They are just young. Everyone who has done it, loves it. I think it is going to really be a force in the years to come. I got into another screenwriting program, so I am likely going there... if I can find a way to afford it... * :|  I really hope you end up where is best for you. *Let me know what happens with Stonybrook and all around!


Oh. Well thanks for letting me know. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## GeorgeBorges (Mar 3, 2021)

My interview happened rather early in January 20th with Magdalene Brandeis and Jennie Allen.  The interview process itself was very conversational with both interviewers.  They were familiar with my personal bio and gave me an opportunity to speak more about everything that wasn't stated in my application - nothing was mentioned specifically about my writing samples.  They asked questions like why Grad Film School, why Stonybrook specifically and where I saw myself with filmmaking after graduation etc.  They also asked if I felt Stonybrook would be a good fit for me (my writing sample was somewhat abstract and experimental in nature), they emphasized that the program was heavily focused in narractive fictional projects and screenplays, but that they were open to support students who were exploring hybrid forms of filmmaking (although this wasn't something they regularly offered). I received my acceptance letter in the second week of february, along with an invitation from Alan Kingsberg to join an online openhouse for incoming Directing/Writing students.  Not sure if I'll accept yet, my interview with SVA SOCDOC is tomorrow.


----------



## TheMilkman (Mar 3, 2021)

GeorgeBorges said:


> My interview happened rather early in January 20th with Magdalene Brandeis and Jennie Allen.  The interview process itself was very conversational with both interviewers.  They were familiar with my personal bio and gave me an opportunity to speak more about everything that wasn't stated in my application - nothing was mentioned specifically about my writing samples.  They asked questions like why Grad Film School, why Stonybrook specifically and where I saw myself with filmmaking after graduation etc.  They also asked if I felt Stonybrook would be a good fit for me (my writing sample was somewhat abstract and experimental in nature), they emphasized that the program was heavily focused in narractive fictional projects and screenplays, but that they were open to support students who were exploring hybrid forms of filmmaking (although this wasn't something they regularly offered). I received my acceptance letter in the second week of february, along with an invitation from Alan Kingsberg to join an online openhouse for incoming Directing/Writing students.  Not sure if I'll accept yet, my interview with SVA SOCDOC is tomorrow.


Hey,

I just want to confirm that you applied for the mfa in tv writing at stonybrook or was it from the mfa in directing or something else?  Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeBorges (Mar 3, 2021)

TheMilkman said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just want to confirm that you applied for the mfa in tv writing at stonybrook or was it from the mfa in directing or something else?  Thanks.


I think when I applied I selected Directing, not TV writing, though my understanding is all film MFA at Stony do a little bit of each in the first year.  It appears you narrow it down between Directing, TV writing, Screenwriting in your second year.  I hope that clears it up and good luck!


----------



## TheMilkman (Mar 3, 2021)

GeorgeBorges said:


> I think when I applied I selected Directing, not TV writing, though my understanding is all film MFA at Stony do a little bit of each in the first year.  It appears you narrow it down between Directing, TV writing, Screenwriting in your second year.  I hope that clears it up and good luc


----------



## TheMilkman (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks alot for letting me know. Good luck.


----------

